# HELP



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

OK, I had a BBA issue I tested an Excel dip to find a strong but safe level which I could expose my plants too.

Well it cleared up the BBA but know I am seeing staghorn algae.

I was using three two liters and doing DIY co2 but installed a 20lb tank and went pressurized yesterday.

Here are the tank specs;

55 gallon

XP 4 filtration

CO2 injection at 2 bps

lighting consists of 3 6700 40 watt t-10 life glo 2's

semi automatic water changer << I turn it on and off >>

Plants'

Ricca

Java moss

Singapore moss

Java Fern

water sprite

I am really looking for opinions on how to proceed.

I am sort of thinking of turning up the co2 a little and just doing nightly 10 hour water changes.

I have about one liter of Excel so maybe I should just dose the tank and maintain my current CO2 level and skip the water changes?

Any personal experiences or info on beating staghorn would be appreciated!

I have read as many of the links as I could find via google this morning they all are saying the same thing basically so.

Any opinions on my issue would be great!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

APC says:



> Staghorn Algae
> Algae Description: Staghorn algae grows as coarse, rubbery, and heavily branching strands that commonly appear along the edges of leaves and equipment. It may be anywhere from green to white in color and may grow to be several inches long.
> 
> The presence of this algae usually indicates a shortage of macro nutrients (and sometimes carbon dioxide). Because of this, it can be useful as an early warning that the plants are being underfertilized.
> How to Treat: Although it is very unsightly, manually removing existing strands and increasing nutrient levels are all that are needed to defeat staghorn. It is not eaten by herbivorous fish or invertebrates.


Do you dose any fertilizers?


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

I do I use the flourish comp.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Can you take param readings of nitrate and phosphate?

If so, what are they?


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

I can take a nitrate but not a phosphate.

I took a trate reading four days ago and they where right about 10 to 15 ppm.

With all the slower growing mosses and what not I had never had my trate readings go below 10 ppm.
This is also due to the fact I am on well water and my trate reading out of the tap is 5 ppm.
Though this was prior to the intro of the water sprite which is growing like a weed.
I am going to head out to the LFS this morning to find a phosphate kit.
and see if they have some ferts containing macros.

I appreciate the help bro, I know you know you stuff and would love to keep my tank as nice as yours!!!

One last OT though when ordering plants in Feb. make sure the shipper uses a styro and heat pack even with next day air.
I am going to have to trim up some sections of the water sprite that got too cold and seem to be melting.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

10-15ppm=golden.

Lots of people with algea popping up for reasons I can't seem to figure out lately..lol

I'm a firm advocate of doing lots of tank maintenance every week without fail, like 50% water changes, and mechanical filtration cleaning.

Not to mention uneaten food on a daily basis. So, once you clear the stuff out, try and make sure you have nutrients in your water(not too much!) and do good tank maintenance, and you should be doing that much better with it hopefully.

Hope that helped


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Got fish in there? If not, just crank up the CO2. Clean your filters and make sure the nutrients are up (nitrates, phosphates and potassium). Remove every piece you can find. Should go away in a week or two.


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks guys yeah I think my issue is I had all slow growing low light plants.
As I said I added the water sprite and while it is still recovering from its sub zero shipping temps it is growing 2" to 4" a day.
I did a little light pruning to get the once frozen sections out of the tank so we will see.

I was also thinking of adding some HC as ground cover do you guys think I have enough light to keep it going?

I am hoping if I add enough fast growing plants that they will kick the algaes a$$ out of my tank!

I am going to pick up some other Seachem ferts or all my dry ferts and a phosphate test kit ASAP.
Though the dry ferts seem intimidating!!!!!!!!!!!
But I am sure I can figure it out!

I here ya on the maintenance I know I started this hole thing by letting the tank go.
But I only feed my Rhom 2 to 3 times a week and never leave scraps in the tank.

If you guys can think of another fast growing ground cover that will work with a mix of small and fine gravel please let me know!

Thanks again!!!!!!!!


----------

